# Are they breeding?



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

1 RBP is pitch black rubbing its side against any of the other 3 piranha in the tank. When they are rubbing sides, they both go black, they also nip at each other but no damage. The RBP's are all over a year old. They started doing this a couple months ago but its got alot more physical lately. They get fed every 2-3 day.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

start feeding every day. What size are they?

and do 50% water change every day for 3 days, refill tank with cold ass water. This simulates the rainy season. If no action by the end of the big water changes, raise temp to 84, and let the tank sit for 2 weeks with no attention, provided you keep your params in check. After 2 weeks, start doing big water changes again.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

they are all about 5"-6". You know how many buckets of water will have too take outta that tank too get it down too 50%, not talken about filling it back up. Well the smallest RBP has stayed black and is still tryin too get the other RBPs attention. I was just going too sell them and then they started doing this, so im going too keep them around abit l onger.

Oh, I try and do water changes every week but im busy with work so sometimes its every 2 weeks. They get fed shrimp,scallops, and fish fillets. Right now they can eat 1 large sole fillet aday.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well, then they may show signs, but never breed for you since you don't have time for them. And since you are low on the time scale, breeding is't in your best intrest, because fry tanks need water changes everyday, not to mention all the other stuff, like hatching BBS, etc.

And buy a python. so you don't have to use buckets.



> get it down too 50%, not talken about filling it back up.


And I was giving you a tip on how to get them to breed by adding cold water, not tell you how to fill your tank. I would hope I wouldn't have to tell you how to fill your tank cuz.........................

REread my post.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

blackeye said:


> they are all about 5"-6". You know how many buckets of water will have too take outta that tank too get it down too 50%, not talken about filling it back up. Well the smallest RBP has stayed black and is still tryin too get the other RBPs attention. I was just going too sell them and then they started doing this, so im going too keep them around abit l onger.
> 
> Oh, I try and do water changes every week but im busy with work so sometimes its every 2 weeks. They get fed shrimp,scallops, and fish fillets. Right now they can eat 1 large sole fillet aday.


Your doing fine IMO just keep doing things the way you are doing them.If its going to happen it will and then it wont stop.I would get a 40 if you only plan on raising 1 batch at a time.If they do infact breed they will most likely beed enough to keep you as busy as you want.multiple batches on the go require multiple tanks.Unless there is a good market for them in your area I would just get a 40 set up and cycled for the big day.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

sorry i didnt mean too be rude. Just moving soon and stuff, so I dont have as much time as i normaly do. I have 3 other tanks i can put the young in: 55,25,15 so im not too worried about that. I did a 25% water change today and added cold water, so im hoping this will help out. thx


----------

